# RHCE Sample Question papers?



## vinayasurya (Jul 13, 2006)

Can you suggest some websites that offer RHCE sample question papers?


----------



## JGuru (Jul 14, 2006)

Here are some RHCE Sample Papers links:
 -------------------------------------------------------

1) *www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=203896&perpage=15&pagenumber=2

 2) *www.pass-guaranteed.com/RHCE-training.htm

 3) *www.globalitcert.com/redhat-certification.htm

 4) *www.powells.com/cgi-bin/biblio?inkey=4-0782128122-2

 5) *linux.ittoolbox.com/documents/popular-q-and-a/linux-rhce-exam-preparation-advice-3496

 6) *www.itpasszone.net/RH-300-Exam.htm


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 14, 2006)

I was wondering if it is considered has Brain Dump and illegaly.


----------

